# Recipe Swap



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I think it was RDWD who said we should start a recipe swap, after I begged for an Oreo Cheesecake recipe. 

Our summer is quickly ending (what little summer we've had) and the long weekend is coming up in Canada. Anyone have any really good BBQ recipes they want to share?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not so sure you'd call this a recipe but my favorite food on the smoker is whole whole chickens stuffed with boudin. All wood fire (no charcoal) around 250 for 4-1/2 to 5 hours. You have to use two hands to remove the chickens. They fall apart if you don't.


----------



## xplay (Jun 27, 2009)

I cook on the pro bbq circuit, mostly louisiana,mississippi, alabama. Have good recipe's for ribs,chicken, brisket,chili,pinto beans,white chocolate bread pudding. Double Trouble BBQ


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

well post em up!!!!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

^^ what he said, lets see those recipes.

Ill post my white bbq sauce recipe when I get to the house.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDWD said:


> ^^ what he said, lets see those recipes.
> 
> Ill post my white bbq sauce recipe when I get to the house.


You better not! WTF DUDE I BEEN BEGGIN UR *** FOR THAT FOR WEEKS AND NOW UR JUST GONNA SHARE IT W/ EVERYONE?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



Here's a rub that I use on ribs, steak, chicken, its goos on everything


It's all equal parts just mix up as much as u want, except the garlic its half.

1 part Tony's Seasoning
1 part Black Pepper
1/2 Part Garlic Salt
Dash of Cayanne (if u like it)
I also have some "Hickory" seasoning I add 1 Part of that, but, it might be hard to find in all stores.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Don't worry P425 Im only giving the generic version not the "secret version". I though you found a recipe that you said was just as good.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

big bob gibson has a white barbeque sauce. it wasnt so good. i gave it a chance.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

xplay said:


> I cook on the pro bbq circuit, mostly louisiana,mississippi, alabama. Have good recipe's for ribs,chicken, brisket,chili,pinto beans,white chocolate bread pudding. Double Trouble BBQ


have you been on TV? i swear your name sounds familiar. ive watched several shows on the pro bbq circuit.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDWD said:


> Don't worry P425 Im only giving the generic version not the "secret version". I though you found a recipe that you said was just as good.


haha... i said close, its not the same... i need to try again.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> I'm not so sure you'd call this a recipe but my favorite food on the smoker is whole whole chickens stuffed with boudin. All wood fire (no charcoal) around 250 for 4-1/2 to 5 hours. You have to use two hands to remove the chickens. They fall apart if you don't.


I'm embarassed to say I had to Google "boudin" :boggled:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL, I was wondering if any of our "Northern Neighbors" had any idea what it was.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i like conecuh sausage. Made right here in Alabama!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> i like conecuh sausage. Made right here in Alabama!


So do we... RDWD Introduced me to it when I moved into the N'hood. Now Im hooked, the cajun is my favorite... But dont wear a good shirt when eating b/c it will juice on you if you're not careful.


----------



## goodtimes750 (Aug 12, 2009)

a good marinade for wings on the grill 
2 sticks butter (i actually use 3)
1 onion chopped 
1 clove of garlic chopped

through all the stuff in pott. simmer on stove for 1.5 hrs letting onion cook down.

but chicken on grill, sprinkle seasoned salt or whatever u like on wings. let cook for about 5-10 then using a basting brush, brush chicken every time ya flip it. I cook them slow, usually about an hour. there awsome


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Conecuh has a good website with a bunch of different seasonings. If any body has tried any let us know I curios to see if they are any good. http://www.conecuhsausage.com/default.aspx


----------



## xplay (Jun 27, 2009)

I was filmed in ashland , ms. last year. Also, DiQuency, La. Pork Spare Ribs/ 
Cimmerion Doc's Rib Rub. Cut Ribs/St. Louis Style/ Skin the back. ( Catfish Pliers work good) Cover with the rub. Let sit as long as you can.( Overnight Best) Next Morning, Cover with a little light brown sugar. Offset Smoker/ 270 Degress/ 1-1/2 hr with Cherry wood or pecan for smoke. No more Smoke At this point.( Wrap in Heavy Aluminum Foil) Tight. If you like them spicy ( Add a Little Tiger Suace in with foil) 270 Degress for another 2hr. Unwrap and sauce ( Head Country Regular) 20min. Cut and serve. These ribs hit alot on the circuit. There are several different way's to twek this reciepe. Enjoy. Try and keep the cooker at this temp 270


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

We just had the NY state BBQ competition a few weeks ago. I was amazed at the nastiness of some of the entries. I would swear some of them have never smoked anything before they were so bad. Some of them were **** good though. MY favorite was a team from Texas but I can't remember what the name of the team was.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah.................... ya'll should leave the BBQ'in to the southern folks... haha... j/k... sorta...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Does Southern Alberta count? I reckon I can talk with a drawl as good as the next guy.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

*pizza hot dish*

Pizza Hot Dish 

(makes a VERY large amount....I have five kids.

4 pounds browned hamburger - with a dash of salt and pepper 

2 bags egg noodles - boiled and drained

To The Hamburger Add:

2 cans Campbell's cheese soup

1 large jar (any brand) spaghetti sauce

1 regular size can tomato sauce

2 tsp. oregano (more or less for your taste. I just dump never measure...lol.

2 tsp. chili powder


Mix into hamburger well and add to egg noodles. Put into a large slow cooker and top with shredded cheddar and mozzarella cheese. I put one pre-shredded bag of each. My kids like it extra cheesy. Heat on medium heat until warmed through. 

I generally serve this hot dish with garlic bread and a tossed salad. The kids love it...(and so do the parents).


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

5 MINUTE CHOCOLATE MUG CAKE 

4 tablespoons flour 
4 tablespoons sugar 
2 tablespoons cocoa 
1 egg 
3 tablespoons milk 
3 tablespoons oil 
3 tablespoons chocolate chips (optional) 
a small splash of vanilla extract 
1 large coffee mug 

Add dry ingredients to mug, and mix well. Add the egg and mix thoroughly. 
Pour in the milk and oil and mix well. Add the chocolate chips (if using) and vanilla extract, and mix again. 
Put your mug in the microwave and cook for 3 minutes at 1000 watts (high). 
The cake will rise over the top of the mug, but don't be alarmed! 

Allow to cool a little, and tip out onto a plate if desired. 
EAT! (this can serve 2 if you want to feel slightly more virtuous). 

And why is this the most dangerous cake recipe in the world? 

Because now we are all only 5 minutes away from chocolate cake at any time of the day or night! 
You are going to print this out straight away, aren't you 

(See pictures below)


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow! These sound great.

Does anyone have any great lunch ideas to take to school?
The kids are limited because nothing can have nuts of any type and they no longer have access to microwaves to re-heat or kettles to make water for soup. I guess some kid over-heated it and burned himself.

Some leftovers a okay cold (pizza, etc), but somethings just get...well yucky.

Thanks
D


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

*Tangy steamed green bean salad*



Big D said:


> Wow! These sound great.
> 
> Does anyone have any great lunch ideas to take to school?
> The kids are limited because nothing can have nuts of any type and they no longer have access to microwaves to re-heat or kettles to make water for soup. I guess some kid over-heated it and burned himself.
> ...


 Heres one you can eat cold if you/kids like salad

Cooking time: 7 minutes 


1 pound fresh whole green beans, washed, ends trimmed off
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar
1 tablespoon Dijon-style mustard
1 tablespoon water
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
4 green onions, finely chopped
10 cherry tomatoes, cut in half 
Steam green beans in a steamer (or use a steaming basket in saucepan) for about 5 minutes until bright green and still slightly crisp. Immediately rinse under cold running water, until cool to the touch. Drain. Place in a serving dish. In a small bowl, combine olive oil, red wine vinegar, mustard, water, and garlic powder with a small whisk or spoon. Pour over green beans. Add green onions and tomatoes, toss well, and serve.
Yield: 4 servings 
Serving size: 1 cup 


*Nutrition Facts*

Per Serving:
Calories: 123 
Carbohydrate: 12 g 
Protein: 3 g 
Fat: 7 g 
Saturated fat: 0 g 
Cholesterol: 0 mg 
Sodium: 62 mg 
Fiber: 5 g 

Exchanges per serving: 1 starch, 1 1/2 fat 
Carbohydrate choices: 1 1/2


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

huh. what's wrong with a ham sandwich


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Or good ol' KD?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

phIshy said:


> huh. what's wrong with a ham sandwich


Think about it, 10 months of school, 5 days a week. 

You can only eat sandwiches for so long even when you give a variety of ham, salomi, pepperoni, summer sausage, garlic sausage, turkey, chicken, grilled cheese...on bread, in wraps, in a pita. We've also done pizza pops, chicken fingers, quesidilla, etc.

As for KD, it gets kind of weird in the thermos. Cold KD? I don't like it. 

Thanks for the suggestions so far. Keep them coming.....


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok. I'm 




hungry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Me too. I'm eating a tuna sandwich with a side salad as I type. Gotta get healthy ya know.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I've made a few things from here. Pretty good!

It's a cook book of restaurant foods and stuff.


----------



## coleman (Aug 16, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> I've made a few things from here. Pretty good!
> 
> It's a cook book of restaurant foods and stuff.


I may never leave the house again!!! Is this the holy grail they talk about in the movies?:rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> I've made a few things from here. Pretty good!
> 
> It's a cook book of restaurant foods and stuff.


Oh great! I want to lose weight and you give me a cookbook with Ben & Jerry's ice cream!!!

j/k thanks for the link
D


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

My boss man eats PB & Banana sammis. Nasty
IMO nothing beats a good mater sandwich w salt n pepper n mayo

YUMMY


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Big D said:


> Oh great! I want to lose weight and you give me a cookbook with Ben & Jerry's ice cream!!!
> 
> j/k thanks for the link
> D


 ben and jerry's is awesome. my favorites are half baked and phish food


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

If you like your fish with a kick try this next time you fry some catfish
Thawed Catfish
Louisiana Hot Sauce
Andy's Cajun fish mix
Tarter Sauce (optional)

Pour the hot sauce mixed 50/50 with water into a bowl. You will need enough in the bowl to just cover a single filet completely.
Now submerge each filet in this prior to placing it in the cajun mix batter
once done batter each filet well and fry as ussual

I did this the last time I fried catfish because I like the cajun fried at the local dinners and it turned out awesome. The fish has a good spicy kick to it but it not overwhelmed and will not light your mouth up or anything. I suggest the jalepeno hush puppies and cajun fries and cold bud light as sides.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

drtj said:


> My boss man eats PB & Banana sammis. Nasty
> IMO nothing beats a good mater sandwich w salt n pepper n mayo
> 
> YUMMY


I LOVE PB & banana. Kids can't have that at school, but I take it to work.

I'm with you on the tomotoe sandwiches. That's my favourite weekend breaky....and for a specal treat, I add a little bacon


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Heres something i just threw together yesterday evening . Got tired of the same old thing so i thought i would try something different.Turned out good.

Stuffed Tenderloin

I used pork tender loin but you can use deer as well. Cut tender loin into 1/2 thick slices/steaks. Then use a meat tenderizing hammer to beat the steaks out flat. Once you have the steaks flat and even cover one side of each loin with Philadelphia cream cheese.

Now in a pan add some cut up onions,red and green bell peppers ( jalapeños optional) and some mushrooms. Add butter and garlic salt to salute the mixture on mid/high heat till its golden brown.

Now place one spoon full of the saluted mix on each cream cheese covered side of the loin. Roll each steak up making sure the peppers,onions and mushrooms are in the middle. Wrap each stuffed loin with a piece of bacon. You will need to add a tooth pick to hold the bacon wrap on. Once you have them made up you will need to season them. I used Dales Sauce( love this stuff) but you can use what ever you want. Some type of season salt or season shake like Tony Chachere's would work great.

Now you have them stuffed ,rolled up,wrapped and seasoned. There ready for the grill.Place around the edge of the coals on grill and cook till bottom side is turning nice and dark. Then flip each piece over till the other side is brown as well. Should take around 30 minutes to cook depending on grill temp.Main thing is keep an eye on it. The beacon will burn if your not careful.

These taste even better then they sound!!

Sorry i don't have exact measurements. Yesterday was the fist time i made this so i played it by ear.LOL But if you have been cooking for any amount of time i'm sure you can guess pretty close on the amount of onions, peppers and mushrooms to cut up.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

make sure you use WRIGHT's brand bacon


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep,thats all i use.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

bump for the new ppl


----------

